# FURRY ELECTIONS



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

VOTE FOR YOUR KING 
VOTE DAM YOU


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 20, 2009)

i hate politics...
also, ib4 lock :V


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

*drools like a minion* ALL HAIL IRREVERENT.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 20, 2009)

OTHER: NOCTURNE

J/k, I voted for irrev.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2009)

wat


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

Really?  Sweet!  *G*

Free bacon for everyone!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 20, 2009)

Yee gawds, this will not end well.........


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Yee gawds, this will not end well.........



I think I'm the only girl in there too.  I don't know if I count for an election to be king, since I lack the gender .   

You gonna vote for yourself Irre? *S*


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 20, 2009)

ALL HAIL THE KING....Who's it gonna be?

Irreverent is currently in the lead.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

LETS GET LIZARDKING UP IN THIS JOINT, NIGGAS.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Yee gawds, this will not end well.........



hey you are wining though, next to *dramatic evil music* COMMUNISM, you gotta beat the reds.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 20, 2009)

Lizardking thinks he'll write limericks,
each one adds an inch to his dick,
it's unfortunate though
that he doesn't know
it's the reverse, now he's microscopic!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing.  The dude has "king" in his name.


----------



## Arc (Sep 20, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> LizardKing.  The dude has "king" in his name.



This.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 20, 2009)

Lizardking, who else?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

Well durr, LizardKing. How can people have doubts.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

Vote for Lizard King
Free inflatable dragons
If you vote for me


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent because otters are cool.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Vote for Lizard King
> Free inflatable dragons
> If you vote for me



I voted fur ya, can I get one of those inflatable dragons?


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

LIZARDKING !!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> I voted fur ya, can I get one of those inflatable dragons?



I just sent it now
Wait, did you want a male one?
Glue on a dildo


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2009)

Vote for me.
Oppression and hard labor.
Free shocky monkeys.
10% off your next trip to the Assisted Suicide Booth.

EDIT- HA! 2 VOTES ALREADY!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

this should be more of a Congress style thing, minus the single leader, because i like both Lizard and Irreverent.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I just sent it now
> Wait, did you want a male one?
> Glue on a dildo



Eflare could do that,
or he could take off the head,
and turn it around.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Vote for Lizard King
> Free inflatable dragons
> If you vote for me



I want my dragon


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 20, 2009)

I hello I do believe I will make a poorly veiled attempt to score brownie points with people I want to like me.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 20, 2009)

Lizardking for prez!
shit would change!

besides, your in the Irish Sea, thats like 10miles from my house! your like my local TD on that reasoning!

And i want inflateable dragons!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

i think that LK would make a good figure head as a king, but more of the goverment decisons going to Irreverent, and punishment to Azure. i would change my vote, if i could, to LK if he signed something like the Magna Carta.


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent for me.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> I want my dragon



Another one sent
I do hope you like purple
Pink underbelly



An Lasair Rua said:


> Lizardking for prez!
> shit would change!
> 
> besides, your in the Irish Sea, thats like 10miles from my house! your like my local TD on that reasoning!
> ...



You can have one too
This time it in black and red
Don't squeeze her too hard

Also, vote for me
And you'll get one free coupon
For a comission

Think of it: Free porn!
In any style that you choose
Doesn't that sound great?


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 20, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Eflare could do that,
> or he could take off the head,
> and turn it around.



Lizzy would lend me his spare dildo, so no need for that now. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

Lizard King.



LizardKing said:


> Vote for Lizard King
> Free inflatable dragons
> If you vote for me


 Jesus christ.

Can I change my vote?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Another one sent
> I do hope you like purple
> Pink underbelly
> 
> ...



damn it, they sound awesome, just sign the Magna Carta and you are king.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Another one sent
> I do hope you like purple
> Pink underbelly
> 
> ...



PORN !!!!

I love my dragon ^^


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

Not only is he awesome, he is also poetic.

I want to change my vote.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> Can I change my vote?



Well then I'll keep yours
What would you prefer instead?
A wide selection


----------



## Ratte (Sep 20, 2009)

:c


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :c



Poor Ratte got left out
Don't worry, we still love you
Well, some of us do


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :c


 
I'm sorry Ratte, Nocturne and Eli and anyone else That wanted to be leader.

I voted for CAThulu she has bacon.

and yes I can't see this ending well but I shall hopefuly a heck of a ride.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

All hail LK

*Sit at LK feet*


----------



## Ratte (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I'm sorry Ratte, Nocturne and Eli and anyone else That wanted to be leader.
> 
> I voted for CAThulu she has bacon.
> 
> and yes I can't see this ending well but I shall hopefuly a heck of a ride.



Pfft

I am the best the best the best


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pfft
> 
> I am the best the best the best


 
You can be figure head then


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> You can be figure head then



thats what a king is.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> thats what a king is.


 
well there can be emperor in china I think the emperor was a figure head and the king ruled


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> well there can be emperor in china I think the emperor was a figure head and the king ruled



i think emperor is just another way of saying king.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I'm sorry Ratte, Nocturne and Eli and anyone else That wanted to be leader.
> 
> I voted for CAThulu she has bacon.
> 
> and yes I can't see this ending well but I shall hopefuly a heck of a ride.



Eli and I are clearly the queens of the forum

:V

edit: I know where to get bacon.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i think emperor is just another way of saying king.


 
I think the kings were under the emperor


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> You can have one too
> This time it in black and red
> Don't squeeze her too hard
> 
> ...


 

Where's mine I want one too.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 20, 2009)

*blinks blinks* I'm not even in this thread. Why are you guys mentioning me? o............o


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Eli and I are clearly the queens of the forum
> 
> :V
> 
> edit: I know where to get bacon.



No, that was Nylak.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I think the kings were under the emperor



either way the real power lies with Congress/Parliment.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> either way the real power lies with Congress/Parliment.


 
Fine you sort out who gets to be in what seat.


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

I should totally be in the poll.

inb4haiku


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Fine you sort out who gets to be in what seat.



okay, Azure, you can yell at people, ony when drunk though.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> okay, Azure, you can yell at people, ony when drunk though.


 
cool we have a speaker.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> cool we have a speaker.



Irreverent, Secretary of War. Lizard, you get Secretary of Sex.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Irreverent, Secretary of War. Lizard, you get Secretary of Sex.


 
unless he wins, he's then king.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Irreverent, Secretary of War. Lizard, you get Secretary of Yiff.



Fix'd


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> unless he wins, he's then king.



we let him choose.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> we let him choose.


 
or he could be both. .


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> or he could be both. .



aww yeah.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Lizard, you get Secretary of Sex.



There is one problem
I don't think I'm qualified
For that position
:[


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> There is one problem
> I don't think I'm qualified
> For that position
> :[



we have the technology, we can make you ready for that position, or do you mean you cant bend that far.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted Irreverent because he seems a nice person from the posts I've read ^^


----------



## Russ (Sep 20, 2009)

Power to the People!


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 20, 2009)

EDIT: Sorry Azure, you're just Awesome enough.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2009)

what is this

why am I not on this list


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

Ticon said:


> what is this
> 
> why am I not on this list


 
This sounds really stupid but I forgot how to spell your name.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> This sounds really stupid but I forgot how to spell your name.



It's short for emoticon. :V

I didn't want people to shorten it to Emo, so I used Ticon as a shortened version and it stuck.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

Ticon said:


> It's short for emoticon. :V
> 
> I didn't want people to shorten it to Emo, so I used Ticon as a shortened version and it stuck.


 
don't worry even if I know what it stands for I'll still try to spell it with a "q"


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

Ticon said:


> what is this
> 
> why am I not on this list



Why should you be?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> There is one problem
> I don't think I'm qualified
> For that position
> :[


 LizardKing assumes the position.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Why should you be?



Because I would make an excellent fÃ¼hrer-- I mean king. Yeah.
/Godwin's Law


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread sucks because I see no TheGreatCrusader up there.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd vote Shenzi, otherwise Azure.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted Irre.
He's, to date, Canada's Most
Poopular leader!

Also, I just thought
I'd let everyone know that
I can haiku, too.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 20, 2009)

HANG ON just one fucking second, why is David not one of the options?

AWESOME FOR KING


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

secretfur said:


> HANG ON just one fucking second, why is David not one of the options?
> 
> AWESOME FOR KING



Because he's not awesome enough. :V


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Because he's not awesome enough. :V


 
should have added you.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 20, 2009)

I vote for Harley.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

CHRIS FOR PRESIDENT !!

And Barak minister of Stupidity !!!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

I vote for Ratte.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> should have added you.



I'm not stupid enough to want that :V


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'm not stupid enough to want that :V


 
XD yeah I was bored can't believe its gone this far


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Because he's not awesome enough. :V



I will eat you for that statement bananaman.


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> And Barak minister of Stupidity !!!


You're a shoe in.


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're a shoe in.




Hell yeah !


----------



## Zhael (Sep 20, 2009)

LK has the rap abilities of Dr. Seuss.
So I picked him.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I will eat you for that statement bananaman.



I'm just the messenger... of the truth :V


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2009)

Well fuck you guys, I'm going home.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

How the fuck is LK beating Whitenoise?  

His poetry is brainwashing us all.


AzurePhoenix said:


> You're a shoe in.


No, lucky WOLFIE kills him in the area of stupidity. Go to the Den once in a while and see what I mean.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> How the fuck is LK beating Whitenoise?
> 
> His poetry is brainwashing us all.



Of course it is. He's simply that awesome.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2009)

Also I vote in Cyberfox.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

I wanna vote for Wolfeedarkfang or ADELIO ALTOMAR. WE NEED LATINOS ON THIS BOARDS


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

I vote for myself and if you gots a problem with that then deal with it cuz I don't give a shit :3


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> cuz I don't give a shit :3



Constatipated? :V


----------



## Wreth (Sep 20, 2009)

Woo! CAThulu


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

I vote for LotsOfNothing.  That guy's bitchin'.


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, at least I'm beating the ole Sandy Vagina. If you vote for me, I promise to Drunk Post at least 3 hours out of every day.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

It's a very difficult choice. I'm torn :/


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted for Baron Von Yiffington.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 20, 2009)

I VOTE FOR SHOSHON THE ELEGANT, THE WHITE TIGER KING!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9DajKjOr4M


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, at least I'm beating the ole Sandy Vagina. If you vote for me, I promise to Drunk Post at least 3 hours out of every day.


Can someone change my vote from Whitenoise to Azure?


----------



## Wreth (Sep 20, 2009)

We forgot Shenzi D:


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> We forgot Shenzi D:



Well with such a small post count, she's a nobody now :V

jk ilu shenzi


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> We forgot Shenzi D:



i would have vote for here. well, at least there arent campaign threads for everyone.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Constatipated? :V


 
Maybe a little bit


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuck Lizard King. 
OTTERS FOR FA MONARCHY!!!
LONG LIVE IRREVERENT!!! (Sort of)

Also, you spelled his name wrong, you dolt! :V


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Fuck Lizard King.
> OTTERS FOR FA MONARCHY!!!
> LONG LIVE IRREVERENT!!! (Sort of)
> 
> Also, you spelled his name wrong, you dolt! :V



Irrelevant?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

If there happened to be a King election, I sure would vote for Irreverent


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> We forgot Shenzi D:



She's too undecided for that :V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> We forgot Shenzi D:




Who


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 20, 2009)

I vote SnowFox.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I vote SnowFox.



oh you 

Nice to see you on here again <3 you would appear just as I'm about to go!


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 20, 2009)

"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter."

This.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 20, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Fuck Lizard King.
> OTTERS FOR FA MONARCHY!!!
> LONG LIVE IRREVERENT!!! (Sort of)
> 
> Also, you spelled his name wrong, you dolt! :V



The kangaroos and otters are conspiring.  o.o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 20, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The kangaroos and otters are conspiring.  o.o



Yeah, Canucks and Aussies and Texans are planning to take over FA in the US. :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2009)

YOU DON'T VOTE FOR KING!


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

Bob McCown!


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

F*** all of ya, Im gonna be the Queen of FA. 

Now bow down.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> F*** all of ya, Im gonna be the Queen of FA.
> 
> Now bow down.


I'm all for the dictatorship of Madam Gummybear.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Yeah, Canucks and Aussies and Texans are planning to take over FA in the US. :V




If the Aussies were involved, why was I not informed?  >:C


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> If the Aussies were involved, why was I not informed?  >:C



*wink wink*


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

No one ever tells me anything.  ;~;


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one ever tells me anything.  ;~;



Aww, poor thing! *hugs*


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one ever tells me anything.  ;~;



I understand. *wink wink*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> I understand. *wink wink*



You've been winking a lot, got something in your eyes?


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You've been winking a lot, got something in your eyes?



Oh, uh... you saw nothing!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one ever tells me anything.  ;~;



We figured with them big Fennec ears you'd overhear everything.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted for CAThulu, because her name sounds like Cthulhu.

IÃ¤ IÃ¤ CAThulu fhtagn


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> F*** all of ya, Im gonna be the Queen of FA.
> 
> Now bow down.


 
well a queen needs a king baby and I'm just that guy ;D


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> well a queen needs a king baby and I'm just that guy ;D


Back off, freak, she's mine. I pissed on her leg first!


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> well a queen needs a king baby and I'm just that guy ;D



Maybe I want a girl to be my lover and not a guy. 
Hehehe.

I'll keep you in mind, tho.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Back off, freak, she's mine. I pissed on her leg first!


 
Too bad, strongest always win >:3



GummyBear said:


> Maybe I want a girl to be my lover and not a guy.
> Hehehe.
> 
> I'll keep you in mind, tho.


 
lol alright X3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Maybe I want a girl to be my lover and not a guy.
> Hehehe.
> 
> I'll keep you in mind, tho.



Nuu, not a dog, bring out Komamura, you said you would two weeks ago D'=


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted LizardKing. Whitenoise is pretty inactive lately.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 20, 2009)

Barak said:


> I want my dragon



Yeah seriously. >.>
Go LizardKing! :3


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nuu, not a dog, bring out Komamura, you said you would two weeks ago D'=


Oh yeah I forgot I said that >.<
Lemme go find a screenshot or manga scan of him to use.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Too bad, strongest always win >:3


Too bad the size of your muscles over-compensates for your small package.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I said that >.<
> Lemme go find a screenshot or manga scan of him to use.



Yay, sorry if I got a good memory xD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 20, 2009)

Wait a second, you don't elect a king... kings are born into nobility.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> We figured with them big Fennec ears you'd overhear everything.




SUCH HURTFUL THINGS.  :C


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Wait a second, you don't elect a king... kings are born into nobility.



Wrong! You rape and pillage your way to the top while getting other people to rape and pillage what you can't get to.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yay, sorry if I got a good memory xD



I hope your happy now.

As queen of FA I shall nominate you as the official remember-er-of-things-person. >:]


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

But you live in Arkansas.  That's not a good place for a Queen to come from.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I hope your happy now.
> 
> As queen of FA I shall nominate you as the official remember-er-of-things-person. >:]


What do I get to be? D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Yay, all hail the Queen!  Wait, what?  Remember-er-of-things oO?  The heck does that mean ><?

EDIT:  And isn't Rigor supposed to be "The" Queen?


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> But you live in Arkansas.  That's not a good place for a Queen to come from.



Baby I aint like other queens.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> What do I get to be? D:


My man servant who wears only a loin cloth and serves me wine.



Ibuuyk said:


> Yay, all hail the Queen!  Wait, what?  Remember-er-of-things oO?  The heck does that mean ><?
> 
> EDIT:  And isn't Rigor supposed to be "The" Queen?



You get to remember things other people might forget. XD

Thats new to me if she is. :/


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> My man servant who wears only a loin cloth and serves me wine.


It's what I've always aspired to be. Can I carry you and give you rides on my back, too?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuu~ double post alert!  As the remember-er-of-things, let me remind you to use the Edit button D'=


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Baby I aint like other queens.




Ew, you're a post-op.  Go away, _fake woman._


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> My man servant who wears only a loin cloth and serves me wine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Lucky?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ew, you're a post-op.  Go away, _fake woman._


I can confirm that she is, infact, pre-op.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> It's what I've always aspired to be. Can I carry you and give you rides on my back, too?



Sure. Knock yourself out.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What about Lucky?


YOU get to tell a story on my chest with this oil.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Sure. Knock yourself out.


It would seem I have finally been forgiven for 3 weeks ago! Here's to hoping I don't drop you on the ground and sit on again.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I can confirm that she is, infact, pre-op.




That's nice.  But Arkansas queens suck.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> What about Lucky?



You could be entertaining, lets build an arena and "hire" you as a gladiator.. whadya say, interested?  No?  Well then, too bad, you're already in the arena, and the lions got the keys, guess you'll have to fight em to death to earn your freedom


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> That's nice.  But Arkansas queens suck.


That's nice, but you're an asshole.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> That's nice.  But Arkansas queens suck.



Why do you think that, love?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You could be entertaining, lets build an arena and "hire" you as a gladiator.. whadya say, interested?  No?  Well then, too bad, you're already in the arena, and the lions got the keys, guess you'll have to fight em to death to earn your freedom



But I'm only a pup and....and....well do you really want to see a puppy injured?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> But I'm only a pup and....and....well do you really want to see a puppy injured?



If its a dog, hell yea!  Besides, ya just have to win, right ?

Or you could beg for hugs till they commit suicide


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> If its a dog, hell yea!  Besides, ya just have to win, right ?
> 
> Or you could beg for hugs till they commit suicide



Which would be easier or third option whimper and beg for my life.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> But you live in Arkansas.  That's not a good place for a Queen to come from.



You're right. It should either be Texas or Australia! :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Which would be easier or third option whimper and beg for my life.



Anything as long as you make it entertaining


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Anything as long as you make it entertaining



I sense you don't like a half breed.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread makes me wanna cry. Or sneeze.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I close a thread for derailment even if there was no point to begin with?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I sense you don't like a half breed.



Oh God...  since when does gladiators have anything to do with races?  Seriously, think before typing -.-

inb4racism



Corto said:


> Can I close a thread for derailment even if there was no point to begin with?



Yes, please do, sorry Chris for derailing your thread.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 20, 2009)

Do it, please. <3


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2009)

Allrighty then...

Thread closed. Reason: Not enough people supported me. And by "enough" I mean "any". Seriously, fuck you guys.

EDIT: It has come to my attention that this was the "furry elections" and not the "forum elections" so I guess I technically wasn't eligible anyway. So let's say I'm locking it because too many people voted for Xaerun.


----------

